# Need help with son's clown costume.



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you considered making your own foam pieces? It's a bit of work, but it could be a fun project with your son. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_5007672_make-latex-mask-disguise-face.html

Good luck!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

They're definitely pricey...but here's some links I found:

http://www.mostlydead.com/Foam-Latex-Prosthetics-Masks/c8/index.html
http://stageandtheatermakeup.com/prosthetics.htm


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not sure that I could make them, I would love to one day. Pandora thanks for those links I love what they have!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

You do know this mask is available at http://www.screamteam.com/theclown.php .


----------

